# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Durres,zhduket nje kosovare.Kerkohet ndihme

## Ereza

Një familje kosovare bën apel për gjetjen e nënës së tyre, e cila prej 6 ditësh rezulton e humbur në qytetin e Durrësit.

Sipas familjareve, gruaja që shihni në foto me emrin Xhyla Martet ka mbërritur 5 ditë më parë në Durrës, teksa ishte nisur nga Prishtina me linjën e autobusit. Por sapo ka mbërritur në qytetin bregdetar ka humbur çdo kontakt me familjen e saj në Kosovë dhe Suedi ku edhe jeton prej vitesh.

Numri i telefonit rezulton i fikur, ndërkohë që mësohet se ajo ishte nisur për të kaluar disa ditë pushimi në Durrës, ku kishte qenë dhe një vit më parë, raporton bw.

Familjaret apelojnë që kushdo i cili ka informacion për vendndodhjen e saj të njoftojë në numrin 068 65 44 577.

----------


## Brari

nuk thon sa vjec eshte..

a ishte normale a kish probleme etj.

mund ta ket grabitur..

psh e ka pyt dike..or djal ku asht rrota kuqe apo hotel drenica a restaurant gostivari..

dhe banditet mund ti ken than..eja se ta kallxojn ne..

dhe..

gjynah..
do zoti gjindet gjalle..

----------


## Tipiku

> nuk thon sa vjec eshte..
> 
> a ishte normale a kish probleme etj.
> 
> mund ta ket grabitur..
> 
> psh e ka pyt dike..or djal ku asht rrota kuqe apo hotel drenica a restaurant gostivari..
> 
> dhe banditet mund ti ken than..eja se ta kallxojn ne..
> ...


Ose Ose Burri ja ka bo Jeten Malore dhe nje 
Vit me par
ka zene ndonje Dashnor Shqiptar 
Dhe kte here sdo me u gjet mo  :perqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

Cfare femijesh ka kjo gruaja dhe a kane qene femijet e saj dhe burri ne Durres?
Pse nje grua shkon vetem ne Durres?
Familja e saj ne Suedi duhet te dije lidhjet qe ajo ka me kosovare kusherinj apo te njohur
ne Durres.
A ka komunikuar kjo gruaja ne facebook apo ndonje mesazh internet me ndonje ne Durres.
Kjo gruaja mund te jete grabitur pasi I kane pare varese/unaze/byzylyk floriri te shtrenjte.rrembyer edhe canten
dhe vrare.,ose eshte vrare per motive hakmarjeje,gjakmarrje.Dikush ne Durres ka dijeni dhe e ka ditur qe ajo do vinte ne Durres.
Ose femijet e saj kane lidhje trafik droge ne Durres dhe drogaxhinjte e Durresit kane vrare gruan per hakmarrje pasi 
djali I saj ne Suedi ka qene ne Durres ka marre droge nga Durresi per shitje ne Suedi dhe nuk ka kthyer leket ne Durres se sa borxh ka.
Kjo gruaja mund te kete shkuar ne Durres per te derguar leket e droges qe nuk kane qene sa duhet, kane qene me pak dhe eshte vrare.
Duhen pare edhe kamerat e bankave.A eshte futur ajo  ne ndonje  banke ajo apo eshte afruar ne ndonje ATM makine cfare ka bere? Sa leke ka futur/terhequr?
E ka burrin kjo apo I ka vdekur?
Si shpjegohet qe burri e ka lene te ike ne Durres vetem????????????????????????
A din ndonje gje familja nese ndonje kosovar ne Durres do te dilte ta priste?
Nqs po ,emer mbiemer please.Dhe e fillon qe atje nga zbritja nga autobuzi.
Thuhet iku per pushime.Para se te ikte me pushime ajo ka bere plan se me ke do I kalonte pushimet
shoqe/kushuri ne Durres.Ajo mund te kete folur ne Suedi se me ke do kalonte pushimet ,emer te njohuri kushuriri.Ajo ka pasur kusherinj ose te njohur ne Durres pasi ka qene nje vit me pare.
Mbase edhe dashnor mund te kete zene pasi kjo bote ka shkuar per shit,ka edhe ashtu grash qe megjithse 60 vjece zene ndonje dashnor.
Duhet pare itinerary I autobuzit kur ka ndaluar dhe marre pasagjere per here te fundit.
Pasagjeret kane qene te gjithe turiste prej Kosoves apo ka patur edhe kosovare te tjre te nisur nga Suedia.Duhen pyetur pasagjeret se me ke ka qene ajo ulur dhe me ke ka ndare muhabet dhe cfare eshte folur.
Duhen kontrolluar edhe hotelet komplet ne Durres .A eshte emir I kesaj gruas ne librat e hotelit qe ka marre dhome.Nqs po ka qene vetem apo e shoqeruar.Dhoma ka qene per nje person apo dy persona.
Nqs emri i saj nuk eshte fare ne librat e prenotimeve te hoteleve atehere ajo mund te kete shkuar mik ne shtepine, apartamentin e ndonje kosovari durrsak kusheri, ose te njohur mik.Dhe ne ate shtepi edhe mund te jete vrare.
Ajo mund te kete bere ndonje budallik,ka dale vetem naten ne 12 te nates 1 te nates ne breg te detit shetitje.Dikush e ka pare qe ka qene vetem dhe I eshte afruar nga mbrapa,dhe vrare,grabitur.
Ka mundesi qe krimi te jete bere nga drogaxhinj idiote 17-22 vjec per te vjedhur dicka,idiota qe vrasin per 10 euro per ti perdorur ato euro te blejne droge.
Duhet te kontrollojne ne breg te detit komplet plazhin per shenja te ndonje sandaleje te saj shenja gjaku shenja flokesh rroba te grisura me thike,shqyera etj.Familja duhet te jape informacion cfare ka pas ajo veshur,ngjyrat e rrobave etj,modelin e sandaleve nje fotografi.
Lokaleve ne plazh duhet tu tregohet fotografia e saj banakiereve kamariereve nqs e kane pare.Nqs po kur ne cfare ore dhe me ke ka qene.
Mbiemri I saj Martet nuk me duket mbiemer shqiptar.
Kjo mund te jete martuar me ndonje suedez.
Emri I saj mund te jete Gjyla,mbase ne pashaporte e ka Xhyla.
Cfare pune /biznesi ka pasur kjo ne Suedi?
Nqs kjo ka punuar bashke me burrin kane patur te njejtin biznes ,kane qene bashkepronare/ortake dhe kane ndare fitimet e biznesit,atehere burri mund te jete I dyshimte dhe kete lidhje me zhdukjen.
Burri mund ta kete bere plan zhdukjen qe te marre komplet fitimet e biznesit per vete.

----------


## unreal

> Pse nje grua shkon vetem ne Durres?


Pse,e ndaluar eshte te shkohet pa partner,burre,femije,shok/shoqe?!

----------


## benseven11

E ndaluar nuk eshte as e rregullt nuk eshte.

Kjo histori mbase mund te jete qe ai burri i saj suedezi 
nuk e ka shoqeruar ate,pasi ka pasur probleme shendeti.
Kjo ka ardhur ne Durres te takoje ndonje te dashur nga 
kosova(ne facebook) qe mund te kete
ardhur per pushime nga Gjermania,ne Durres.
Pastaj te dy ato kane ikur ne Gjermani dhe kjo gruaja shpallet e humbur nga familja.
Policia e Durresit s'ka kohe te gjurmoje keto pune se eshte e zene,me gangot,
skafandrat e Durresit drogen,kontrabanden e mallrave te paligjshme ne port.
Familja duhet ti dergoje para bashkise se Durresit te bejne hetime dhe ne nje menyre  
apo tjeter e gjejne se si ka perfunduar.
Shteti policia e durresit ne fakt nuk mban asnje pergjegjsi dhe nuk ka asnje detyrim
per nje grua qe thuhet eshte nga kosova por ne fakt eshte qytetare suedeze.
Perderisa teknikisht zyrtarisht ajo eshte qytetare suedeze ,policiae durresit ska
asnje detyrim ligjor te beje hetime pasi eshte qytetare suedeze dhe nuk i plas fare se humbi nje suedeze.
Policia e durresit eshte per shqiptaret dhe ska asnje detyrim per qytetatare te huaj.nuk I plas fare per turista
qe edhe shqip nuk dijne.Fak it.
Por ajo qe eshte me e rendesishme policia nuk ka asnje fakt qe eshte kryer nje krim.Nuk ekziston fare fakti qe eshte bere krim.
Ajo thone qe eshte zhdukur dhe varja,policia s'merret me ate pune,mungon fakti konkret qe eshte kryer nje krim.

----------


## Lonide

Pajtohem me  ate  qe ka then  pse nje grua  shkon vetem   diku ?  pushim  etj ?!!!  e ndaluar nuk  eshte  por ja  qe te ndalohet  jeta ....te mbet ora 12  ,  mua me  vjen keq  per  nenen  ne  fjal ....qe disa thon  dashnor  shqiptar   eshte pak  e tepruar  si term  per nje  grua ne mosh ....nese do ishte  humbur per nje  dashnor  do e kishte ber  disa  vite me par ....zdua te paragjykoj  por ne  shqiperi  te  Q... nonen  per  2 lek ....kurse  gabimi i  saj   dhe i  cdo  femre  eshte  qe kapin e shkojn  vetem neper pushime  apo  ku ta dij...nje her  nuk din me ke ke te  besh pastaj   forca  e  femres  nihet  ...kshu  qe   per  nje  cik  qejf  rrezikon te  gjith  familjen ....nejse ke  dhe nga  ata  qe  sua ndjen  per  familje  ...dashte  zoti  eshte gjall

----------


## mia@

Nuk lexova gjekundi qe ka burre. Jeton me familjen nuk do te thote detyrimisht qe jeton me burrin. Mund te jetoje me familjen e njerit prej femijeve. Nese futeni te fb i saj do shikoni qe eshte e divorcuar.  Pse ka ik vetem? Ka nevoje njeriu te kaloje ca dite vetem, sidomos nese ne Suedi ka jetuar me femijet e eshte kujdesur per femijet e femijeve. Gjynah! Uroj te jete gjalle, ose pakten nese e kane vrare apo vdekur ne rrethana natyrale,  ti gjendet trupi dhe te kthehet te familja e saj.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## benseven11

Kjo ka rene ne dashni me ndonje Kosovar ne facebook,E kane lene te takohen 
ne Durres dhe me pas kane ikur te shtepia e tij ne Gjermani,Itali,Greqi whatever.
Ajo ka qene e divorcuar.Cfare bejne te divorcuarat,ose me sakte cfare kane te
perbashket?Futen cdo dite ne facebook/chate/forume/ dating,dhe peshkojne per ndonje lover.
Kete pune e bejne cdo dite deri sa te zgjedhin ndonje dhe fillojne marrdhenie.
Kesaj i buzeqeshi fati ra ne dashuri me ndonje Kosovar Gjermanie dhe sot mund ta kesh ne Gjermani.
E gjeti tenxherja kapakun me nje fjale.

----------

Vinjol (03-08-2014)

----------


## Vinjol

JAm  dakort me  beni -ecen- vete     me benseven11  
kushedi  nga  kane  shperthy  ne ndonji  vend 
tjetra   erdh  nga gjermania   e  ma la  vend takimin  ne  prishtine  
shkova e takova  e  beme  ca gjera qe  ska  ca ju duhet  juve  :P  
dhe  sot  vazhdojme  jeten  te dy  te lumtur 
larg  njeritjterit
une   vazhdoj jeten  i  vetem sepse  jam  beqar   
e  ajo  ne gjermani  me burrin se ishte e  martuar

----------


## CRASH

> JAm  dakort me  beni -ecen- vete     me benseven11  
> kushedi  nga  kane  shperthy  ne ndonji  vend 
> tjetra   erdh  nga gjermania   e  ma la  vend takimin  ne  prishtine  
> shkova e takova  e  beme  ca gjera qe  ska  ca ju duhet  juve  :P  
> dhe  sot  vazhdojme  jeten  te dy  te lumtur 
> larg  njeritjterit
> une   vazhdoj jeten  i  vetem sepse  jam  beqar   
> e  ajo  ne gjermani  me burrin se ishte e  martuar


Ca thu mer! mbete e ve pastaj e?

----------

